# Share your weird or unpopular hobbies!



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

For me, it's learning the para para dances for different videos. Currently trying to learn the Lotte's fits commercials.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I follow NJ Devils hockey :lol :blank


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol that's so cute!

Hmm..Well one of my hobbies that I probably couldn't find a real life person to talk about with is my love for reading/fantasizing about/shipping










and no I don't mean Black Butler specifically. :teeth


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Nanami said:


> Lol that's so cute!
> 
> Hmm..Well one of my hobbies that I probably couldn't find a real life person to talk about with is my love for reading/fantasizing about/shipping
> 
> ...


Wait, what is your hobby?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Wait, what is your hobby?


Am I allowed to say here? >.> BL. (manga/anime) At least I consider it a hobby since I do something related to it every day.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Nanami said:


> Am I allowed to say here? >.> BL. At least I consider it a hobby since I do something related to it every day.


Oh yaoi? The shipping part confused me. A ton of people like it, I'm sure you could at least find online buddies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunsmithing.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Oh yaoi? The shipping part confused me. A ton of people like it, I'm sure you could at least find online buddies.


Aha yeah I should have been more specific (and I added shipping because I ship normal characters from non-yaoi anime) but I didn't know if I could mention it on the forum. XP I just joined a yaoi forum a couple of weeks ago but only went on a few times. Maybe I should go on there a little more but I spend too much of my time on SAS.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I am a third generation rock hound.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nanami said:


> Lol that's so cute!
> 
> Hmm..Well one of my hobbies that I probably couldn't find a real life person to talk about with is my love for reading/fantasizing about/shipping
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to be really into that, but not so much with anime just all sorts of fandoms. I kind of ended up reading more original fiction though and then went back to fanfiction but a mix of het and slash stuff now. I don't juggle them as much now though, I normally get really into one fandom then move onto to another at some point.

I think tons of people do it, most people aren't up to admitting it. When I went to uni it was refreshing to meet a couple of women who admitted being into yuri/fanfiction and sometimes yaoi too. By that point I wasn't into shipping fandom as much though XD ah well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This isn't a hobby but sometimes I'll just get a mars bar, eat all of the chocolate on the outside, then eat the inside bit, and then drink some tea. Tea tastes good after a mars bar eaten that way :3


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

Well hobby/ way of life "Hunting" I kill all are meat Deer ,elk, bear , and I fish for food we don't eat store meat ever so I guess hobby / ? I spend from September 10th till Dec 10th filling the freezers.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I read a lot of fanfiction, ngl. Though it's rarely slash and it's never anime fanfiction, mostly because I like well-written fanfiction and... let's just say that a lot of anime fanfiction is very badly written. Not all of, by any means, but a great deal of it is. I stick with video game fandoms for the most part when it comes to fanfiction. Tbh I don't really get involved in anime fandom much at all, maybe I'll talk about and post pictures of the anime on tumblr and talk about it to my friends, but it's not something I get HUGELY into.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I used to be really into that, but not so much with anime just all sorts of fandoms. I kind of ended up reading more original fiction though and then went back to fanfiction but a mix of het and slash stuff now. I don't juggle them as much now though, I normally get really into one fandom then move onto to another at some point.
> 
> I think tons of people do it, most people aren't up to admitting it. When I went to uni it was refreshing to meet a couple of women who admitted being into yuri/fanfiction and sometimes yaoi too. By that point I wasn't into shipping fandom as much though XD ah well.


Yeah you're right not many people are going to be like, "My hobby? I like to read." 2nd person: Oh what do you like reading? 1st person: Yaoi. *straight face* lol. I guess if I met people who read manga I'd be more likely to say it though but I don't even know anybody who likes anime/manga in real life.

There isn't really as much good BL anime and if there are there are only one or two OVAs. Ah I usually get into the anime or manga and then read the fanfiction. (Haven't in a while though) I like some of the doujinshi translations. ^~^ I want to write fanfiction... ;P heh heh.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Knifethrowing.. Although I don't really practice it enough to call it a hobby :b



RelinquishedHell said:


> Gunsmithing.


That's badass and don't let anyone tell you different! :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Knifethrowing.. Although I don't really practice it enough to call it a hobby :b
> 
> That's badass and don't let anyone tell you different! :yes


Haha, thanks. I'm actually a machinist by trade, but the sh*t economy has me getting hardly any work and taking pay cuts, so I have to work a nightmare retail job on the side.

Knife throwing is pretty badass too lol.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Knife throwing is pretty badass too lol.


Haha it's nothing like what you see in the movies though.. 
It's actually very technical and quite frustrating to get good at.. :b


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Haha it's nothing like what you see in the movies though..
> It's actually very technical and quite frustrating to get good at.. :b


I've always wondered how you are supposed to get the knife to stop spinning after throwing it. That sounds like a very difficult hobby to get good at.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I'm really into this Japanese fashion/beauty style called Gyaru. I'm always reading gyaru magzine scans/blogs. There are a bunch of different substyles, but they are all characterized by lots of makeup, fake lashes, circle lens, intricate nail art, and dyed, usually curly/wavy hair, and tans.

Some examples


















gyaru nails


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I've always wondered how you are supposed to get the knife to stop spinning after throwing it. That sounds like a very difficult hobby to get good at.


Yup! >.< You have to calculate the weight of the knife, the distance from the target, the speed/power of the throw and how many rotations the knife will do between the release from your hand and the target.. 
It's *a lot* of trial & error.. :b


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yup! >.< You have to calculate the weight of the knife, the distance from the target, the speed/power of the throw and how many rotations the knife will do between the release from your hand and the target..
> It's *a lot* of trial & error.. :b


So it's supposed to rotate after you throw it? That sounds impossible then. I say just use throwing stars and be done with it.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I also press flowers as well. And write really bad crackfic. Right now I am writing a horrible Death Note Light/L sex scene. I am proud of the terror I have written so far.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I guess fishing and keeping fish is pretty wierd. I usually don't like to tell people my hobbies.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I collect keys. I love keys.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I collect keys. I love keys.


Bought anything from Keyper's Cove before? :'p I have a few key necklaces... <3

I like to stargaze quite a bit... if there are any to see. < Lame


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I collect keys. I love keys.


I just looked for my keys I cant find them  *grabs pillow knife*

I like digging giant pits but there's never anywhere to do so =/ seriously there could be a tomb filled with gold out in the backyard but I'm not even allowed to check :mum


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

I am collecting food recipes.Maybe one day i will use them.Maybe.


----------

